# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  μου καιγονται τα xenon

## gdimis

παιδια γεια χαρα...
προσφατα εβαλα στο αμαξι φωτα xenon..
τα πηρα απο 'καλό' μαγαζι και ειναι 8000 κερια..
ομως καιγονται οι λαμπες καθε βδομαδα...ξερει κανεις το γιατι;;;

----------


## PCMan

Αυτά που πουλάνε εδω κι εκεί είναι μούφα. Τι περιμένεις να βάλεις με 50-60€? (εκτος αν έδωσες 5-6 κατοστάρικα για επώνυμα xenon)

ΥΓ. Δεν είναι κεριά, είναι kelvin(θερμοκρασία χρώματος)

----------


## H3

> Αυτά που πουλάνε εδω κι εκεί είναι μούφα. Τι περιμένεις να βάλεις με 50-60€? (εκτος αν έδωσες 5-6 κατοστάρικα για επώνυμα xenon)
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν είναι κεριά, είναι kelvin(θερμοκρασία χρώματος)





"Αυτά που πουλάνε εδω κι εκεί είναι μούφα."
Πες τα ,εχει γεμισει ο τοπος απατεωνες, πουλανε λαμπες που φωτιζουν "ασπρο"  για xenon

----------


## nikkos

Δημήτρη, δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, αλλιώς :
α. τα επιστρέφεις πίσω και παίρνεις άλλο σετ,
β. τα επιστρέφεις πίσω και παίρνεις τα λεφτά σου  :Smile:

----------


## kx5

Ή ακόμα καλύτερα δε βάζεις καθόλου xenon της πλάκας ώστε να μη τυφλώνεις τους μπροστινούς σου.

----------

jami (07-02-12)

----------


## epistimon

> Ή ακόμα καλύτερα δε βάζεις καθόλου xenon της πλάκας ώστε να μη τυφλώνεις τους μπροστινούς σου.



Φιλε αυτο που λες ειναι αληθεια.Ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο και επικίνδυνο.

----------


## lynx

> παιδια γεια χαρα...
> προσφατα εβαλα στο αμαξι φωτα xenon..



 
τα φωτα ΧΕΝΟΝ δεν εχουν σχεδον κανενα ουσιαστικο οφελος μεσα στην πολη και αρκετα απο τα aftermarket kits δημιουργουν περισοτερα προβληματα παρα που οφελουν!

σε επαρχιακο δρομο χωρις επαρκη φωτισμο, θα συμφωνισω οτι θα μπορουσαν να φανουν χρησιμα! ομως μεσα στην πολη ειναι σαν να οδηγει καποιος απο πισω σου με αναμενα τα μεγαλα φωτα.

οποιος αρεσκεται στο ιδιαιτερο χρωμα που βγαζουν αυτες οι λαμπες και δεν εχει την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για ενα αξιοπρεπες συστημα τοτε θα προτεινα εναλλακτικα τις λαμπες με H.I.D color appearance οι οποιες ειναι απλες λαμπες με ειδικη βαφη που φωτιζουν στην ιδια Θερμοκρασια (kelvin) με τα φωτα xenon.

----------


## nikkos

> τα φωτα ΧΕΝΟΝ δεν εχουν σχεδον κανενα ουσιαστικο οφελος μεσα στην πολη και αρκετα απο τα aftermarket kits δημιουργουν περισοτερα προβληματα παρα που οφελουν!
> 
> σε επαρχιακο δρομο χωρις επαρκη φωτισμο, θα συμφωνισω οτι θα μπορουσαν να φανουν χρησιμα! ομως μεσα στην πολη ειναι σαν να οδηγει καποιος απο πισω σου με αναμενα τα μεγαλα φωτα.
> 
> οποιος αρεσκεται στο ιδιαιτερο χρωμα που βγαζουν αυτες οι λαμπες και δεν εχει την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για ενα αξιοπρεπες συστημα τοτε θα προτεινα εναλλακτικα τις λαμπες με H.I.D color appearance οι οποιες ειναι απλες λαμπες με ειδικη βαφη που φωτιζουν στην ιδια Θερμοκρασια (kelvin) με τα φωτα xenon.



οι συγκεκριμένες λάμπες που λες είναι λείαν επιεικώς επικίνδυνες. Χρωματισμένες λάμπες, που δε φέγγουν σωστά, και μετά καταφέυγουν σε λύσεις του τύπου άλλη λάμπα χρωματισμένη με 100W ισχύ για να βλέπει ο οδηγός... και αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα

----------


## lynx

> οι συγκεκριμένες λάμπες που λες είναι λείαν επιεικώς επικίνδυνες. Χρωματισμένες λάμπες, που δε φέγγουν σωστά, και μετά καταφέυγουν σε λύσεις του τύπου άλλη λάμπα χρωματισμένη με 100W ισχύ για να βλέπει ο οδηγός... και αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα



δεν ειναι ενα χρωμα που με το καιρο θα ξεβαψει, ειναι φιλτρο... το οποιο νομιζω ειναι εσωτερικα στην λαμπα! οι λαμπες αυτες περα απο την ειδικη βαφη ειναι κοινες λαμπες αλογονου, το θεμα ειναι να μην πεφτουμε στις κινεζικες οι οποιες θα καουν πιο ευκολα σε σχεση με μια επωνυμη.


http://www.micksgarage.ie/Images/119922_abe451b9.jpg

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ ζίνον λέω αυτές που έχουν μπαλάστ. Όλες οι άλλες είναι απλές αλογόνου.

----------


## kopla

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι: Αν θες xenon (afs bi-xenon ή απλά) τότε παράγγειλε αυτοκίνητο με εργοστασιακά. Το να βαλεις λαμπες που μοιάζουν με xenon, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι xenon. Ακόμη και τα σοβαρα aftermarker, δεν θα είναι τόσο καλα όσο τα εργοστασιακά, +ότι θα ειναι και ακροβότερα.

----------


## electrifier

Υπάρχει ένα μπέρδεμα στον κόσμο με τα λαμπάκια που γράφουν XENON και ουσιαστικά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα λεγόμενα φώτα που είναι διαφορετικής τεχνολογίας και χρειάζονται ειδικό κύκλωμα οδήγησης. Φυσικά ακόμα και στα "κανονικά" υπάρχουν λογιών λογιών. Έχω εργοστασιακά στο αυτοκίνητό μου με αυτόματο ρυθμιστή ύψους και πολύ απλά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με όσα άλλα βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν και δεν τυφλώνω τους μπροστινούς μου ακόμα κι αν προηγούνται σε ανηφόρα.

----------


## kalamaria

δεν ξερω τι λαμπες εβαλε ο φιλος ,και δεν θα συμφωνήσω με πολλους απο εσας εγω εχω παρει τις λεγομενες φτηνες απο ebay 90 ευρω τις εχω ενα χρονο χωρις προβλημα και χωρις να ενοχλω κανεναν(λογο καλης ρυθμησης) :Bye:

----------


## patridas595

> Εγώ ζίνον λέω αυτές που έχουν μπαλάστ. Όλες οι άλλες είναι απλές αλογόνου.




και το ξένο αλογόνο αέριο είναι.Απλά υπάρχουν λάμπες με νήμα και αέριο ξένου που παράγουν πιο λευκό φώς.Οι λάμπες aftermarket HID δηλ. με είναι όλες ΜΟΥΦΕΣ γιατί μπαίνουν σε φανάρια σχεδιασμένα να ανακλούν φώς από νήμα και όχι από τόξο.

----------


## PCMan

Αχά... νόμιζα ότι αλογόνου είναι αυτές με το νήμα.

Νομίζω ότι το πιό λευκό φως που βγαίνει απο τις λάμπες με νήμα είναι επειδή το γυαλί τους είναι μπλέ.

Τωρα αυτό με τις μουφες... πιό σωστό είναι να πουμε ότι ότι αυτοί που βάζουν hid χωρίς να αλλάξουν φανάρια είναι στόκοι για τον λόγο που είπες πιο πάνω.

Νομίζω ότι ο νόμος λέει ότι απαγορεύται να έχεις ξένον αν δεν έχεις ειδικά φανάρια και πληστικά φανών. ΔΕΝ σε κόβουν όμως στο κτεο και ο κάθε καραγκιόζης σε τυφλώνει κανονικότατα στον δρόμο.

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ: Πως καίγεται μια λάμπα Xenon αφού δεν έχει νήμα?

----------


## H3

> Υπάρχει ένα μπέρδεμα στον κόσμο με τα λαμπάκια που γράφουν XENON και ουσιαστικά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα λεγόμενα φώτα που είναι διαφορετικής τεχνολογίας και χρειάζονται ειδικό κύκλωμα οδήγησης. Φυσικά ακόμα και στα "κανονικά" υπάρχουν λογιών λογιών. Έχω εργοστασιακά στο αυτοκίνητό μου με αυτόματο ρυθμιστή ύψους και πολύ απλά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με όσα άλλα βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν και δεν τυφλώνω τους μπροστινούς μου ακόμα κι αν προηγούνται σε ανηφόρα.



Οι σοβαρες εταιριες δεν γραφουν πουθενα  για φωτισμο ΧΕΝΟΝ  στις λαμπες που τοποθετουνται με απλη αλλαγη των κανονικων , και αυτο γιατι θα κατηγορηθουν για απατη ,Τα περι XENON τα λενε ,τα γραφουν ,και το αφηνουν να ενοηθει διαφορα λαμογια ,σκοπιμα φυσικα

----------


## lynx

> λαμπες που μοιάζουν με xenon, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι xenon.



σωστα... οι λαμπες αυτοκινητου που φωτιζουν στην ιδια θερμοκρασια (kelvin) με τις HID xenon, ειναι απλες λαμπες αλογονου με ειδικη βαφη και ορισμενοι κατασκευαστες οπως η OSRAM ισχυριζονται επιπλεων βελτιωσεις στις λαμπες αυτες για καλυτερη αποδοση.






> δεν ξερω τι λαμπες εβαλε ο φιλος ,και δεν θα συμφωνήσω με πολλους απο εσας εγω εχω παρει τις λεγομενες φτηνες απο ebay 90 ευρω τις εχω ενα χρονο χωρις προβλημα και χωρις να ενοχλω κανεναν(λογο καλης ρυθμησης)



 
εσυ μπορει να μην ενοχλεις κανεναν, αυτο δεν ισχυει για ολους οσους εχουν βαλει kit xenon..






> και το ξένο αλογόνο αέριο είναι.



Αλογόνα ονομάζονται τα χημικά στοιχεία φθόριο F, χλώριο Cl, βρώμιο Br, ιώδιο I και άστατο At, που είναι επαμφοτερίζον.


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...8C%CE%BD%CE%B1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-in...discharge_lamp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halogen_lamp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenon


http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=269707

----------


## patridas595

> Αλογόνα ονομάζονται τα χημικά στοιχεία φθόριο F, χλώριο Cl, βρώμιο Br, ιώδιο I και άστατο At, που είναι επαμφοτερίζον.
> 
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...8C%CE%BD%CE%B1
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-in...discharge_lamp
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halogen_lamp
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenon
> 
> 
> http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=269707



Σόρρυ ήθελα να πω ευγενές αέριο. :Laugh: 

Καιγονται κι ας μην έχουν νήμα γιατί φθείρονται τα ηλεκτρόδιά τους από την εκκένωση σιγά σιγά.Πάντως πέρα από το τύφλωμα με τα μουφα-ξένον υπάρχει κ το θέμα της ομίχλης και της έντονης βροχόπτωσης.Ειδικά αυτοί που έχουν από 6κ και πάνω θερμοκρασία χρώματος δε βλέπουν τη τύφλα τους.Μειωμένη ορατότητα επίσης προκαλούν και οι απλές αλογόνου που είναι βαμμένες μπλέ επειδή απλά δεν υπάρχει κίτρινο μέσα που έχει χαμηλότερη σκέδαση.

----------


## gourtz

καλησπερα και λογο παρα πολλων κιτ που εχω εγκαταστησει εχω δει οτι η <<μουφα>> χενον βαλεις η ακριβως χενον δεν εχει κ πολλες διαφορες οι λαμπες εινια ιδιες γτ εχω διαβασει που γραφουν μερικοι οτι ειναι αλλες διαστασεις κτλ εχω βαλει κινεζικα που πουλαω κ εγω κοστος 60-70-80-90 ευρο τοποθετημενα αλλα κ εχω βαλει κ χενον πχ philips bosch τα οποια βγαινω 200-300 ευρω οσο κ αν φαινεται περιεργο οσο κ αν καποιοι δεν το πιστευουν και ομως ειναι τα ιδια τωρα δνε λεω μια πιο γνωστη μαρκα ενοειτε η εινια πολλη πιθανο να κρατησει περισσοτερο αλλα κ δεν εχει θεμα ααα αυτο ειναι bosch φωτιζει καλα το κινεζικο επειδι ειναι κινεζικο τυφλωνει κτλ καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο αν τυφλωνει ειναι απο θεμα φαναριου καθρεφτει κτλ. ωστοσο σε ενα φαναρι που τυφλωνει με κινζεικο χενον κ το καλυτερο χενον να βαλουμε παλι θα τυφλωνει + οτι εχει σχεση κ το χρωμα που θα ειναι εγω προσωπικα εχω δοκιμασει 6000κ-8000κ-10000κ-12000κ-15000κ-30000κ και χρησιμοποιω στ οαυτοκινητο μ 8000κ κανονικα φωτα 15000κ προβολεις κ πριν λιγο καιρο που ειχψα προβολακια ειχα κανονικα και προβολεις 8000κ και προβολακια 30000κ να σημειωσω οτι αυτα που ειχα πνω ητνα κινεζικα εκτος απο τα 15000κ που τα ballast ηταν γερμανικα. πιστευω να βοηθισα

----------


## gourtz

> Σόρρυ ήθελα να πω ευγενές αέριο.
> 
> Καιγονται κι ας μην έχουν νήμα γιατί φθείρονται τα ηλεκτρόδιά τους από την εκκένωση σιγά σιγά.Πάντως πέρα από το τύφλωμα με τα μουφα-ξένον υπάρχει κ το θέμα της ομίχλης και της έντονης βροχόπτωσης.Ειδικά αυτοί που έχουν από 6κ και πάνω θερμοκρασία χρώματος δε βλέπουν τη τύφλα τους.Μειωμένη ορατότητα επίσης προκαλούν και οι απλές αλογόνου που είναι βαμμένες μπλέ επειδή απλά δεν υπάρχει κίτρινο μέσα που έχει χαμηλότερη σκέδαση.



 απο το μουφα χενον φιλε μ δεν εχει τυφλωμα η κινεζικο εινια η ακριβως bosch philips etc... εινια ενα κ το αυτο το τυφλωμα κτλ ειναι καθαρα θεμα φαναριου κ ρυθμισεις...... το οτι ειανι ιδια δεν λεω μετρησεις σε εργαστηρια κτλ που μπορει να βγει καποια διαφορα εννοω πρακτικα στο δρομο κ σε συγκρησεις μτ οαυτοκνιητο πριν κ μετα με χενον γτ μ εχει τυχει να αλλαξω σε αρκετα αυτοκινητα bmw s3 porsche μεργοστασιακο χενον κ να βαλω κινεζικο κιτ γτ ειχαν καει τα παλια κ απο το να δοσουν 300-400 ευρω που ζητανε ξεμπερδευαν οι ανθρωποι με 60-70-80 κ με την εγγυηση τους κ ολα..... κ δεν τα λεω για διαφημιση αλλα σε αυτες τις τιμες πανω κατω τα βρισκει ο καθενας.... και οσο για το οσους εχουν πανω απο 6000κ σε δρομο που δεν ιενια πολλυ σκοτηνως νομιζεις οτι δεν εχει αναμενα φωτα σχεδον....... στ ολεω απο προσοπικη εμπριρια που εχω δοκιμασει στο αυτοκνιητο μου κ 6000κ και 8000κ κ 15000κ κ 30000κ - τορα δουλεω κανονικα 8000κ κ προβολεις 15000κ

----------


## PCMan

http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/Glosika/Stixi.htm 
http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutruli...rthografia.htm

----------

bchris (06-02-12), 

jami (07-02-12), 

johnnkast (04-02-12), 

selectronic (03-02-12)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/Glosika/Stixi.htm 
> http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutruli...rthografia.htm



Εκτός  των  ανωτέρω που  πιστεύω  ότι  μήνυμα  που  εδόθη  δεν  είναι  δεδομένο  ότι  ελήφθη  και  κατενοήθη,  θα  ήθελα  ο  υπέρμαχος  εγκαταστάτης   να  μας  πει  από  ποτέ  η  BOSCH  βγάζει  φώτα  τέτοιου  είδους . Επίσης  να  αναφέρει  τη  γνώμη  του  για  την  επίσημη  θέση  της  εταιρίας.
http://www.bosch.gr/content/language1/pw/pw_CaSe_971.htm


Επίσης
http://www.mybike.gr/topic/20412-η-α...id-xenon-kits/

----------


## gourtz

ρε παιδια η bosch παλια εβγαζε χενον και βγαζει xenon απλα οχι κιτακι σκετο, βγαζει μαζι με προβολακια http://rb-aa.bosch.com/boaa-sg/Produ...&publication=1 τα οποια ειχα βαλει 2 κιτ. ειχα παρει τα προβολακια κατο δεξια στην φωτο  για ενα φιλο που ηθελε για ενα τζιπ αλλα βαλαμε λαμπιτσες osram cool blue και τα χενον τα εβαλα σε δυο αυτοκινητα ποιο ειχα φτιαξει + οτι ειχα παραγγειλει και 2 ballast και 2 λαμπες και καλα για να εχω spare για αυτα που ειχα παρει οποτε και τα spare και τα αλλα που ειχα τα εγκατεστησα κανονικα. χενον κιτ ολοκληρο κιτ να πω την αληθεια εχω δει οποως τα μαιμου που κυκλωφορουν σε διαφορα κουτια αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να βαλω κ δεν πιστευω οτι αξιζει κιολας απο το να βαλει καποιος χενον κ να δοσει 300+ ευρω καλυτερα να παρει ενα σετακι ας ειναι κ κινεζικο αλλα καλο ετσι με slim ballast ktl καποιο αξιοπιστο που να μην εχει βγαλει πολλα προβληματα.......  και οσο για την ορθογραφια απλα γραφο γρηγορα......τι πιο απλο

----------


## gourtz

> Αυτά που πουλάνε εδω κι εκεί είναι μούφα. Τι περιμένεις να βάλεις με 50-60€? (εκτος αν έδωσες 5-6 κατοστάρικα για επώνυμα xenon)
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν είναι κεριά, είναι kelvin(θερμοκρασία χρώματος)



 και με 50-60 ευρω βαζεις κ ειναι μια χαρα φιλε μ απλα τυχαινει μερικα που ειναι ελατοματικα κ βγαζουν προβλημα δεν λεω πολλαμ  εχουν τυχει που εχουν βγαλει προβλημα περισσοτερα ballast αλλα περνω διαφορα μερικα δνε μ εχουν βγαλει ποτε κ μερικα τα πιο φτηνα βγαζουν αλλα στην αρχει οτι βγαλουν δλδ πολλα χενον που εχω βαλε ιτετοια ειναι 1-2 χρονια πανω κ δεν εχω το παραμικρο κ στην τελικα απο το να βαλει καποιος χενον και να δοσει 300 + βαζει φτηνα 60-70-80 κ ειναι μια χαρα κ εχει  κενα χρονο εγγυηση γτ κ ενα επωνυμο να παρεις αντε να σ δοσει δυο χρονια εγγυηση αν σου χαλασει μετα τα δυο χρονια σου καει κατι παλι θα πληρονεις κ  θα κλαις τα 300+ ευρω σου ενω με αυτο θα κλαις ενα 10 ευρω που εχει η λαμπα η ενα 20αρικο που εχει ενα ballast οσο κ αν δεν συμφωνεις ετσι σκεφτονται οι περισσοτεροι...... δλδ ερχετε καποιο κ μου λεει απο χενον τι παιζουν πχ σε Η7 κα ιτου λεω πολυ φτινα παραδειγμαε ετσι 60 μετα γυρω στα 70 σε λιγο καλυτερη ποιοτητα 80 slim ballast και 90 γερμανικα ασχετη μαρκα οχι επωνυμη.... απο κεει κ μετα μολις του λεω πχ για philips bosch και οτι ανεβαινει η τιμη λενε ασε ασε δειξε μ τα απλα ....κ καταλιγουν στα απλα

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Το  να  προσπαθείς  να  επικοινωνήσεις  με  ένα  φυτό  και  το  χρόνο  σου  χάνεις  και  το  φυτό  μαζί  με  τη  γλάστρα  ενοχλείς.
Αυτό  προς  ενημέρωση  και  συμμόρφωση  δική μου.

----------

jami (07-02-12)

----------


## gourtz

καλα ενταξει επειδη το θεμα εινΑΙ off καλυτερα να βοηθισουμε το παλικαρι που το καιγονται τα χενον που ειναι κ το προβλημα του κ αφηστε τα κινεζικα κ τα επωνυμα....... κ την γνωμη του καθενα σε ασχετα θεματα..... οσον αφορα τα τις λαμπες που καιγονται το πιο πιθανο ειναι απο ballast και αλαξεις ballast δες τι watt ειναι τα ballast και τι οι λαμπες μεγαλυτερες λαμπες σε μικροτερα ballast μικροτερες λαμπες σε μεγαλυτερα ballast μπορει να μειωσουν αρκετα τη διαρκεια ζωης της λαμπας........... και δες κ τη ταση εχουν στην εισοδο τους τα ballast με αναμενα φωτα να δεις σε τι επιπεδα βρισκεται....

----------


## jomor

αυτή η μλκια με τα xenon έχει παραγίνει. Ολοι οι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ πάνε και βάζουνε xenon χωρίς προτζέκτορες και στραβώνουν τον κόσμο. Και να πω ότι βλέπανε και τίποτα να το καταλάβω. Τα xenon δεν ειναι φτιαγμένα για σώματα με καθρέφτη. Χρειάζονται ειδικό φακό που διαμορφώνει κατάλληλα την δέσμη για να δουλέψουν σωστά. Οποιος σας λεει το αντιθετο, ειναι ή άσχετος, ή απατεώνας ή και τα δύο.

αν ήθελε κανεις λοιπόν να βοηθήσει το παληκάρι, και ήξερε τι του γίνεται, θα του πρότεινε:

- ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να βάλει προζέκτορες για να έχει κατευθυνόμενη δέσμη, άψογη απόδοση, ασφάλεια, και όχι αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά (= να μην οδηγεί στον οφθαλμίατρο τους πεζούς και τους άλλους οδηγούς)

- η θερμοκρασία θα πρέπει να είναι 4300Κ, ή το πολύ 5000Κ, οτιδήποτε μεγαλύτερο φέγγει λιγότερο και είναι κακάσχημο/φτηνιάρικο. Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που ΟΛΑ τα εργοστασιακά xenon είναι σε θερμοκρασία 4300Κ (παντα με projectors)

- να αποφύγει δια ροπάλου τις φτηνοκινεζιές, είναι καλύτερα να αγοράσει ένα ζευγάρι αλογόνου osram night braker ή μια αντιστοιχη philips παρά ενα φτηνιάρικο σετάκι xenon που θα φέγγει οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός απο τον δρόμο (για όσο καιρό δουλεύουν δηλαδή και δεν θα τον έχουν αφήσει χωρίς φώτα σε κάποιο νυχτερινο ταξίδι). Τα 50 και 60 ευρώ για xenon ειναι πεταμένα λεφτά. Θα τα ξαναπληρώσεις σε λάμπες, ballast και εργατικά. 'Η τα σκας και βάζεις ενα ολοκληρωμένο σοβαρο σετ με projectors για να βλέπεις σωστά, ή μην τα δίνεις καθόλου. 

Επίσης δεν πουλάει κανείς μούρη με τα μπλεδίζοντα φτηνιάρικα φώτα. Είναι χειρότερα απο τα εργοστασιακά σε απόδοση, επικίνδυνα, αναξιόπιστα, κακόγουστα (απόγονος των μπλε πιτσιλιστιριων), επίσης δείχνουν ασχετοσύνη και αποτελούν αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά. 

just my 2p.

----------

bchris (06-02-12), 

ΗΝ1984 (05-02-12), 

kx5 (06-02-12), 

leosedf (05-02-12), 

moutoulos (05-02-12)

----------


## gourtz

> αυτή η μλκια με τα xenon έχει παραγίνει. Ολοι οι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ πάνε και βάζουνε xenon χωρίς προτζέκτορες και στραβώνουν τον κόσμο. Και να πω ότι βλέπανε και τίποτα να το καταλάβω. Τα xenon δεν ειναι φτιαγμένα για σώματα με καθρέφτη. Χρειάζονται ειδικό φακό που διαμορφώνει κατάλληλα την δέσμη για να δουλέψουν σωστά. Οποιος σας λεει το αντιθετο, ειναι ή άσχετος, ή απατεώνας ή και τα δύο.
> 
> αν ήθελε κανεις λοιπόν να βοηθήσει το παληκάρι, και ήξερε τι του γίνεται, θα του πρότεινε:
> 
> - ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να βάλει προζέκτορες για να έχει κατευθυνόμενη δέσμη, άψογη απόδοση, ασφάλεια, και όχι αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά (= να μην οδηγεί στον οφθαλμίατρο τους πεζούς και τους άλλους οδηγούς)
> 
> - η θερμοκρασία θα πρέπει να είναι 4300Κ, ή το πολύ 5000Κ, οτιδήποτε μεγαλύτερο φέγγει λιγότερο και είναι κακάσχημο/φτηνιάρικο. Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που ΟΛΑ τα εργοστασιακά xenon είναι σε θερμοκρασία 4300Κ (παντα με projectors)
> 
> - να αποφύγει δια ροπάλου τις φτηνοκινεζιές, είναι καλύτερα να αγοράσει ένα ζευγάρι αλογόνου osram night braker ή μια αντιστοιχη philips παρά ενα φτηνιάρικο σετάκι xenon που θα φέγγει οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός απο τον δρόμο (για όσο καιρό δουλεύουν δηλαδή και δεν θα τον έχουν αφήσει χωρίς φώτα σε κάποιο νυχτερινο ταξίδι). Τα 50 και 60 ευρώ για xenon ειναι πεταμένα λεφτά. Θα τα ξαναπληρώσεις σε λάμπες, ballast και εργατικά. 'Η τα σκας και βάζεις ενα ολοκληρωμένο σοβαρο σετ με projectors για να βλέπεις σωστά, ή μην τα δίνεις καθόλου. 
> ...



φιλε μ καταρχιν μην αρπαζεσε ο καθενας λεει την γνωμη του εδω..... οντως η θερμοκρασια χρωματως ειναι σωστη αυτη που λες και σε μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια μεχρι 6000κ απο εκει κ πανω οντως δεν βλεπεις πολυ καλα και περισσοτερο σε δρομο που εχιε λιγο φωτισμο στο λεω πεειδιη τα εχω δοκιμασει οχι μονο σε αυτοκνιητα πυο εχω φτιαξει αλλα κ στο δικο μ εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι 30000Κ εγω χρησιμοποιω 8000κ τα κανονικα κ 15000κ τους προβολεις απλα μ αρεσει το χρωμα  οχι τπτ αλλο σαν δοκιμη ετσι κ αλλιως τα αλλαζω συνεχεια.... και ασχετα με τα χρωματα κτλ εχει projector  το φαναρι το δικο μ κ γνωριζω την διαφορα αλλα σε απλα φαναρια με τον κλασικο καθρεφτη αν ρυθμιστει σωστα κ εινια χαμηλα τα φωτα κτλ δεν τυφλωνει ουτε κανει τπτ ειναι εργοστασιο πραγματικα..... αλλα τα περισσοτερα που βλεπεις τα βαζουν μονοι τους κ το δοκιμαζουν σου λεει αναβει οκ ειναι... και δεν εχουν ρυθμισει το υψος την γωνια γενικα τπτ...τοτε λογικο ειναι να τυφλωνουν κ ολα αυτα που γραφεις πανω...
και ξαναλεω για αλλη μια φορα οτι υπαρχουν διαφoρες παρτιδες χενον του 50αρικου που οκ εχουν βγλαει προβληματα κ στα 10 τα 8 παιζουν οκ τα 2 ειναι που θα βγαλουν ελατομα κ σε αυτα τα ballast περισσοτερο και δεν εχουν διαφορα πχ με τα philips, καλα τα ballast δεν εχουν σιγουρα  δεν ενοοω σε καταναλωση κτλ εννοω πρακτικα να διμιουργουν αλλιωσεις στην λαμπα στο χρωμα κτλ ... και οι λαμπες ειναι ιδιες.... εκτος απο μερικες που εχονυ ενα δαχτυλιδακι πανω που εινια για να μην τυφλωνουν σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρζει καπελακι στο φαναρι μεσα....

----------


## moutoulos

Η αστυνομία εκτός το οτι γράφει αυτούς που διπλοπαρκάρουν (και καλά κάνει), θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει βράδυ 
και να βλέπει ..., ποιός έχει xenon. Κατόπιν στην άκρη ... σταμάτημα, και ξέσκισμα, αν δεν είναι εργοστασιακά.
Τι είναι LADA 2105 με xenon στο ίδιο φανάρι (φακό)??. Ξέσκισμα ... πατώκορφα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Το πως θα ξεχωρίζει η αστυνομία τα εργοστασιακά, με τα μαιμού στα σχετικά καινούργια αυτόκίνητα, είναι δικό 
της θέμα. Ας ζητά πιστοποιητικό τοποθέτησης, δεν με νοιάζει. 

Αν η αστυνομία το κάνει αυτό, στα "μάτια" μου θα "ανέβει" πολύ ...

Ώς δια μαγείας σε αυτή η χώρα όλοι μα όλοι στραβώθηκαν και θέλουν, όλοι xenon, για να βλέπουν το βράδυ, 
*ΑΣΧΕΤΑ* αν θα βλέπουν οι άλλοι, που έρχονται απο απέναντι.

Πάντως όταν βλέπω άνθρωπο να οδηγά "καμένο" αμάξι με xenon, μου θυμίζει εποχές αγροτικό ΤΟΓΙΟΤΑ  :Laugh: 
 χαμηλωμένο, με ζαντολάστιχο 245/35/18.   Όποιος κατάλαβε ..., κατάλαβε.

----------

ezizu (05-02-12), 

jami (07-02-12), 

leosedf (05-02-12)

----------


## jomor

> φιλε μ καταρχιν μην αρπαζεσε ο καθενας λεει την γνωμη του εδω..... οντως η θερμοκρασια χρωματως ειναι σωστη αυτη που λες και σε μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια μεχρι 6000κ απο εκει κ πανω οντως δεν βλεπεις πολυ καλα



φίλτατε δεν απευθύνθηκα προσωπικά σε σένα αλλά προς όλους που ενδιαφέρονται να αγοράσουν xenon, εφόσον όμως το θετεις έτσι το θέμα προφανώς είσαι επαγγελματίας, ναι αρπάζομαι γιατί αυτές οι συμβουλές έχουν δημιουργήσει την κατάσταση που βλέπουμε στους δρόμους, γιατί είναι πιο σημαντικό το δικό σας μεροκάματο από την ασφάλειά μας. Τα 6000χίλαρα είναι για τον πέοντα και τα ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα, αλλά είναι αυτά που προτιμά να φτιάχνει ο κινέζος και εισάγονται κατά κόρον  άρα αναγκαστικά τα βαφτιζουμε μια χαρά. Και στο ebay να ψάξεις οι μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες είναι αυτές που υπάρχουν περισσότερο προς διάθεση. Απλά τα μεγαλύτερα δεν φέγγουν απολύτως τίποτα. Το ότι τα ίδια κινέζικα 6000χίλιαρα τα πουλάγατε 300 και 400 ευρώ όταν είχαν πρωτοέρθει και τώρα που ξύπνησε ο κόσμος και τα ψάχνει στο ebay τα ρίξατε στα 50-60 ευρώ γιατί δεν το λες και αυτό.. Ουτε στην τιμή εκείνη όμως βάζατε προτζέκτορες, τυχαιο...






> και περισσοτερο σε δρομο που εχιε λιγο φωτισμο στο λεω πεειδιη τα εχω δοκιμασει οχι μονο σε αυτοκνιητα πυο εχω φτιαξει αλλα κ στο δικο μ εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι 30000Κ εγω χρησιμοποιω 8000κ τα κανονικα κ 15000κ τους προβολεις απλα μ αρεσει το χρωμα  οχι τπτ αλλο σαν δοκιμη ετσι κ αλλιως τα αλλαζω συνεχεια.... και ασχετα με τα χρωματα κτλ εχει projector  το φαναρι το δικο μ κ γνωριζω την διαφορα



εσύ για τους προτζεκτορες το γνωρίζεις, όλοι το γνωρίζετε, αλλά δεν επιμενετε γιατι τσινάει ο πελάτης με την τιμή, άσε που θελει και πολλη δουλειά για να μπει και δεν λέει.. τι εργατικά να του ζητήσεις, θα πάει παρακάτω και θα τα βάλει στον επόμενο εγκαταστάτη χύμα. Αφού βλέπεις ότι ξέρουμε τι παιζεται, μην επιμένεις, δεν ήθελα να τα γράψω χύμα, αλλά με αναγκάζεις. Και το άλλο το γνωρίζεις, το ότι η περιφερική φωτεινότητα σε xenon με απλό κάτοπτρο, αυτή που διαχέεται γύρω γύρω εκτός δέσμης είναι 3-5 φορές πάνω εκτός ορίων. Υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές τις οποίες πρέπει να ακολουθεί ο κατασκευαστής ενός φωτιστικού σώματος, και τα σκέτα xenon έχουν υπερβολική φωτεινότητα που βγάζει εκτός προδιαγραφών και την περιφερική ακτινοβολία. Γι αυτό όσο χαμηλά και να ρυθμίσεις την δέσμη, η εκτός δέσμης ακτινοβολία ειναι αυτή που σε γκαβώνει. Συνεπώς τα παραμύθια περι ρύθμισης προσωπικά δεν με αγγίζουν γιατι τυχαίνει να έχω κάποια εμπειρία με το θέμα. Τις δοκιμές με 15000Κ και 30000Κ τις αφήνω ασχολιαστες.. 





> αλλα σε απλα φαναρια με τον κλασικο καθρεφτη αν ρυθμιστει σωστα κ εινια χαμηλα τα φωτα κτλ δεν τυφλωνει ουτε κανει τπτ ειναι εργοστασιο πραγματικα..... αλλα τα περισσοτερα που βλεπεις τα βαζουν μονοι τους κ το δοκιμαζουν σου λεει αναβει οκ ειναι... και δεν εχουν ρυθμισει το υψος την γωνια γενικα τπτ...τοτε λογικο ειναι να τυφλωνουν κ ολα αυτα που γραφεις πανω...




ελα, ξέρεις ότι ελάχιστοι τα βάζουν μόνοι τους, και ξέρεις ότι όσο και να ρυθμίσεις την δέσμη, η εκτός δέσμης ακτινοβολία είναι πολλαπλάσια θες δεν θες, αφού είναι πολλαπλάσια η φωτεινότητα της λάμπας σε σχεση με την μαμά. Βγάλεις δεν βγάλεις το καπελάκι. Μην επιμένεις, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με αντίληψη άνω του μεσου όρου και σε ακούνε. Επαναλαμβάνω, συγνώμη αδερφέ, να με συμπαθάς, δεν ήθελα να τα πω τόσο χύμα, αλλά με ανάγκασες επιμένοντας. Αστο να πάει στο καλό, ταξίδεψε νύχτα σε εθνική χωρίς φωτισμό και θα με θυμηθείς κι εσυ ο ίδιος που τα βάζεις.. είναι βασανιστήριο πλεον.

----------

ΗΝ1984 (05-02-12), 

ezizu (05-02-12), 

jami (07-02-12), 

leosedf (05-02-12)

----------


## gourtz

> Η αστυνομία εκτός το οτι γράφει αυτούς που διπλοπαρκάρουν (και καλά κάνουν), θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει βράδυ 
> έξω και να βλέπει ..., ποιός έχει xenon. Κατόπιν στην άκρη ... σταμάτημα, και ξέσκισμα, αν δεν είναι εργοστασιακά.
> Τι είναι LADA 2105 με xenon στο ίδιο φανάρι (φακό)??. Ξέσκισμα ... πατώκορφα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το πως θα ξεχωρίζει τα εργοστασιακά, είναι δικό της θέμα. Ας ζητά πιστοποιητικό τοποθέτησης, δεν με νοιάζει. 
> 
> Ώς δια μαγείας σε αυτή η χώρα όλοι μα όλοι στραβώθηκαν και θέλουν, όλοι xenon, για να βλέπουν το βράδυ, 
> *ΆΣΧΕΤΑ* αν θα βλέπουν οι άλλοι που έρχονται απο απέναντι.
> 
> ...



ρε μαν ενταξει εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος μαζι σου σε αυτους που τυφλωνουν αλλα αν δεν τυφλωνεις τον αλλον δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγω τουλαχιστον σε οσα εχω βαλει τα ρυθμιζω κ ειναι κομπλε ουτε τυφλωνουν ουτε τπτ κ με τα καπελακια παιζω λιγο κ με τα δαχτυλιδια που παιρνουν οι λαμπες πανω κ ειναι κομπλε τωρα απο εκει κ περα οταν ερχεται ο αλλος κ σου λεω θελω ενα κιτακι χενον του βαζεις οτι θελει επωνυμο η ανωνυμο κ του λεω φιλε ξερεις ειναι πολυ πανω κ σου λεει αστο καλα ειναι τι να του πεις του λες την γνωμη σου κ τελος αυτος πληρωνει οτι γουσταρει κανει ... αλλο σε αυτους  αυτους να τουσ γραψει η αστυνομια...

----------


## jomor

@moutoulos: αδερφέ συμφωνώ 100%, να εισαι καλά γιατι είχα αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι εγώ ειμαι ο περίεργος...

----------


## gourtz

οχι αδερφε εγω δεν εχω προβλημα με κανεναν εδω μεσα ενταξει απλα μιλαμε κ λεμε την γνωμη μας δουλευα σε μαγαζι ηχοσυστηματα κτλ και ειχα βλαει αρκετα μαλον παρα παααααααααααρα πολλα.... τωρα πλεον το εχω σαν χομπι κ κανω αλλη δουλεια παραλληλα....βαζω και χενον τωρα αλλα κ συναγερμους κ γενικα με ηχοσυστηματα ασχολουμε ... πολλοι οπως ειπα τα βαζουν μονοι τους κ γενικα κ σε μαγαζια και δεν τα ρυθμιζουν αν οχι με μηχανιμα εστω ενα τυπικο ρυθμισμα..... τεσπα δεν λεω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι με τα χενον υπαρχει καλυτερη δεσμη το οτι φωτιζουν πιο δυνατα φωτιζουν με η χωρις ρυθμισμα αλλα σε απλο φαναρι  χωρις  projector (μπυλια) εκτος της  δεσμης η γυρω γυρω ακτινοβολια  ειναι ενοχλιτικη αλλα πολλυ χειροτερο ειναι οταν σκανε οι δεσμες στους απεναντι...

----------


## jomor

@gourtz:

μόλις προσεξα την υπογραφή σου, άσχετο με το θέμα και ζητώ συγνωμη από τον φίλο που άνοιξε το thread και τους διαχειριστές αλλά δεν αντέχω..:

*GourtzSound -* *τουρμπισμένος σε μικρά δρομάκια και οι περαστικοί να τρέχουν πανικόβλητοι στο άκουσμα του external

*πες μου ότι είσαι απο αυτούς που τρέχουν στα στενά τουρμπισμένοι.. πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται? παιδάκια έχεις? αν θες μου λες.

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα στα 10 xenon που βλέπω τα 8 στραβώνουν. Τα υπόλοιπα 2, φαντάζομαι είναι τα γνήσια.
Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί όλοι θέλουν απόδοση, χωρίς να πληρώσουν. Δεν αμφιβάλω σε αυτά που 
λες.  

Έχω κάνει το έξης τέστ. Όταν με στραβώνει απο μακριά, ξέρω εκ των προτέρων οτι είναι μαιμού
και επιβεβαιώνομαι, όταν προλάβω (είπα όταν προλάβω), να δω το αυτοκίνητο που τα φοράει.

Xenon που δεν στραβώνουν, όταν προλάβω και δώ, είναι πάνω σε ακριβά αυτοκίνητα, που πάλι
επιβεβαιώνομαι οτι είναι γνήσια (οχι οτι είναι και κανόνας, απλά μεγαλώνουν οι πιθανότηττες 
να είναι γνήσια).

 Εσύ είσαι έμπορος και κάνεις την δουλειά σου, θες να πουλήσεις. Δεν τα έχω με τους εμπόρους,
ή με αυτούς που έχουν τα aftermarket accessories. Τα έχω με το ότι δεν υπάρχει υποτυπώδεις 
έστω έλεγχος, σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα ..., που έχει να κάνει με τα τροχαία στην χώρα μας.

----------

leosedf (05-02-12)

----------


## gourtz

γρηγορη οχι μαν δεν ειμαι εμπορος δουλευα σε μαγαζι απλα  παραλληλα με την δουλεια μου κ εχω δει παρα πολλα πραγματα. και ουτε με ενοιζε αν θα πουλησω η οχι  τα ιδια λεφτα θα επερνα μαλον δεν επερνα γτ ηταν φιλος το παλικαρι που δουλευεα κ απλα εκανε δικες μου δουλεις στο μαγαζι πολυεστερικα panel συναγερμους κτλ κ απλα τον βοηθιγα κ δεν επερνα λεφτα εφοσων τα βρισκαμε ετσι.. αλλα κ τωρα που δουλευω σε αυτον τον τομεα με αυτοκινητα ηχοσυστηματα κτλ μονος παλι δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα γιατι στο 90% των αυτοκινητων που φτιαχνβ ηχοσυστημα μου λενε αα βαζεις χενον να βαλω ενα σετ  τετοια φαση τεσπα με projector παντως ειναι εργοστασιο τα χενον ετσι γτ ουσιαστικα κανει μια γραμμη κ απο εκει κ πανω τπτ οποτε τα εχω σε καποια αποσταση ας πουμε χτυπανε περιπυο στον προφυλακτιρα του μπροστινου αυτοκινητου κ αν ειναι πιο μεγαλυ η αποσταση κατω το πισω παρμπριζ  υπαρχουν ομως για οσους θελουν κ λαμπες χενον που εινια ενοματομενες με projector στ οιδιο σετ δλδ δεν τις εχω δουλευψει αλλα εχω δει πως ενια κτλ απο κοντακ  ιενια αρκετα εως πααααααααρααααααα πολυ καλυτερες....

----------


## gourtz

> @gourtz:
> 
> μόλις προσεξα την υπογραφή σου, άσχετο με το θέμα και ζητώ συγνωμη από τον φίλο που άνοιξε το thread και τους διαχειριστές αλλά δεν αντέχω..:
> 
> *GourtzSound -* *τουρμπισμένος σε μικρά δρομάκια και οι περαστικοί να τρέχουν πανικόβλητοι στο άκουσμα του external
> 
> *πες μου ότι είσαι απο αυτούς που τρέχουν στα στενά τουρμπισμένοι.. πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται? παιδάκια έχεις? αν θες μου λες.



 η αληθεια ειναι οτι παλια εκανα διαφορα περιεργα αλλα τωρα δεν πολυ κανω για δυο τρεις λογους.... 1 αν ανοιξω δεν σταματαει......... σχετικο το δεν σταματαει δεν σταματαει αν χρειαστει αποτομα.... 2 μην πεταχτει κανα παιδακι η οποιοςδιποτε γενικα 3 μεχρι κ ενα σκυλι να πεταχτει ενταξει δεν θελει πολυ........ βασικα πιο πολυ απο τα turbo projects ktl ασχολοθμε περισσοτερο μετον ηχο στο αυτοκινητο κ γενικα μαρεσει να τριζει ο τοπος γενικα εινα λιγο καγκουρια αλλα μαρεσει............τεσπα ελπιζω να σε καλυψα ...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Η αστυνομία εκτός το οτι γράφει αυτούς που διπλοπαρκάρουν (και καλά κάνει), θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει βράδυ 
> και να βλέπει ..., ποιός έχει xenon. Κατόπιν στην άκρη ... σταμάτημα, και ξέσκισμα, αν δεν είναι εργοστασιακά.
> Τι είναι LADA 2105 με xenon στο ίδιο φανάρι (φακό)??. Ξέσκισμα ... πατώκορφα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το πως θα ξεχωρίζει η αστυνομία τα εργοστασιακά, με τα μαιμού στα σχετικά καινούργια αυτόκίνητα, είναι δικό 
> της θέμα. Ας ζητά πιστοποιητικό τοποθέτησης, δεν με νοιάζει. 
> 
> Αν η αστυνομία το κάνει αυτό, στα "μάτια" μου θα "ανέβει" πολύ ...
> 
> ...



Πού ζεις; Νομίζειςότι θα γίνει αυτό ποτέ βρε Γρηγόρη;

----------


## PCMan

> Η αστυνομία εκτός το οτι γράφει αυτούς που διπλοπαρκάρουν (και καλά κάνει), θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει βράδυ 
> και να βλέπει ..., ποιός έχει xenon. Κατόπιν στην άκρη ... σταμάτημα, και ξέσκισμα, αν δεν είναι εργοστασιακά.
> Τι είναι LADA 2105 με xenon στο ίδιο φανάρι (φακό)??. Ξέσκισμα ... πατώκορφα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το πως θα ξεχωρίζει η αστυνομία τα εργοστασιακά, με τα μαιμού στα σχετικά καινούργια αυτόκίνητα, είναι δικό 
> της θέμα. Ας ζητά πιστοποιητικό τοποθέτησης, δεν με νοιάζει. 
> 
> Αν η αστυνομία το κάνει αυτό, στα "μάτια" μου θα "ανέβει" πολύ ...
> 
> ...



Εγώ πάντως τώρα τελευταία όποιον βλέπω με xenon να με τυφλώνει του ανάβω τα φώτα πορείας να δει τι ωραία που είναι.
Βλέπω κάτι ζώα που πάνε και με τα φώτα ομίχλης ανοιχτά ενω δεν έχει ομίχλη...

Ο νόμος πάντως νομίζω ότι το απαγορεύει.

Πάντως όποιος λέει ότι αν τα ρυθμίζεις εκεί που πρέπει δεν ενοχλείς, είναι ψεύτης. Δεν υπάρχει xenon που να μην τυφλώνει σε καθρέπτη όσο χαμηλά και να το ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## moutoulos

> Πού ζεις; Νομίζεις ότι θα γίνει αυτό ποτέ βρε Γρηγόρη;



Οχι βέβαια, είπα τι θα μου άρεσε. Πέρα απο αυτό που ξέρεις?, η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία  :Laugh: .

----------


## Papas00zas

> Εγώ πάντως τώρα τελευταία όποιον βλέπω με xenon να με τυφλώνει του ανάβω τα φώτα πορείας να δει τι ωραία που είναι.
> Βλέπω κάτι ζώα που πάνε και με τα φώτα ομίχλης ανοιχτά ενω δεν έχει ομίχλη...
> 
> Ο νόμος πάντως νομίζω ότι το απαγορεύει.
> 
> Πάντως όποιος λέει ότι αν τα ρυθμίζεις εκεί που πρέπει δεν ενοχλείς, είναι ψεύτης. Δεν υπάρχει xenon που να μην τυφλώνει σε καθρέπτη όσο χαμηλά και να το ρυθμίσεις.



Προ 5ετίας, αδερφος ενός φίλου μου είχε Kadett. Επειδή όμως είχε αναιμικά(για τα σημερινά δεδομένα) φώτα και του τη βίδωναν οι λαλοι που τα είχαν τέρμα ανοιχτά , του έβαλε 4 προβολείς μπροστα(!), από αυτός που είχαν παλιά τα αγωνιστικά αυτοκίνητα και τους έχουν κάποια τζιπ σήμερα. 
Σας συνιστώ να ακολουθήσετε το παραδειγμα του, αν ενοχλείστε τόσο από τα φώτα του κάθε ηλίθιου.... :Biggrin:

----------


## gourtz

πριν που εγραψα οτι ενοχλει σαν χενον ενοχλει αν ομως ειναι αρυθμιστα ενοχλει τελειως αν σκαει κ η δεσμη μεσα στο ματι...

----------


## jomor

μπα, μάλλον ξέρει πολύ καλά τι λέει.. (ο Τασος εννοω)

----------


## bchris

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι παλια εκανα διαφορα περιεργα αλλα τωρα δεν πολυ κανω για δυο τρεις λογους.... 1 αν ανοιξω δεν σταματαει......... σχετικο το δεν σταματαει δεν σταματαει αν χρειαστει αποτομα.... 2 μην πεταχτει κανα παιδακι η οποιοςδιποτε γενικα 3 μεχρι κ ενα σκυλι να πεταχτει ενταξει δεν θελει πολυ........ βασικα πιο πολυ απο τα turbo projects ktl ασχολοθμε περισσοτερο μετον ηχο στο αυτοκινητο κ γενικα μαρεσει να τριζει ο τοπος γενικα εινα λιγο καγκουρια αλλα μαρεσει............τεσπα ελπιζω να σε καλυψα ...



Τωρα δηλαδη που μεγαλωσες κι εβαλες μυαλο, καταλαβες οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να βαζεις σε κινδυνο την ζωη των αθωων περαστικων και περιοριζεσαι στο να τους στερεις την ακοη τους μονο ετσι?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επίσης κατι που πρεπει να αναφερω ειναι οταν βαζουμε xenon αλλαζουμε και τα φαναρια που ειναι για xenon 
για καλυτερη αποδωση και χωρις να τυφλωνουμε τους αλλους
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

να δωσω και παραδειγμα για να γινω πειστικος π.χ για το δικο μου αυτοκινητο
κλασικα φαναρια http://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-1999-Me...item2ebac2a4db

φαναρια για xenon λαμπες
http://www.ebay.com/itm/00-02-MERCED...item53eb2c8f0b

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## bchris

Δεν ειναι μονο τα φαναρια φιλε.
Ειναι και το ολο συστημα απο πισω.

Για το δικο μου αυτοκινητο κανουν 2500 (στον ακουμπαει βεβαια και λιγο η αντιπροσωπεια...)

----------


## gourtz

> Τωρα δηλαδη που μεγαλωσες κι εβαλες μυαλο, καταλαβες οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να βαζεις σε κινδυνο την ζωη των αθωων περαστικων και περιοριζεσαι στο να τους στερεις την ακοη τους μονο ετσι?



 ρε συ ενταξε ιδεν τους στερω κα ιτην ακοη του ς δεν εβαλα καποιον με το ζορι να κανει κατι ουτε πηγα εξω απο το σπιτι του κ καθομαι κ παιζω......σε λογικα πλαισια.....

----------


## bchris

Φιλτατε, αφου λες οτι σου αρεσει να *τριζει ο τοπος*. Το οτι δεν πας εξω απο καποιο σπιτι να παιξεις δεν λεει τιποτα παραπανω απο το οτι παιρνεις πολλα σπιτιa σβαρνα.

Για να μην αναφερθω στην μουσικη (!?) που θα παιζεις, που φανταζομαι θα κυμαινεται μεταξυ κουαρτετου για κυνους και νταπα-ντουπα.

Μην παρεξηγηθω, δεν σε ξερω, αλλα οσους ειχα την ατυχια να ακουσω που τους αρεσε να τριζει ο τοπος, κανεις τους δεν ακουγε Vivaldi...

----------


## gourtz

oxi ενταξει μου αρεσει η μουσικη γενικα κ ακουω σχεδον τα παντα κ ειδικα στο αυτοκινητο μου αρεσουν κομματια ξενα συνιθος που εχουν πολυ μπασο για αυτο εχω στεισει το αυτοκνιητο ετσι κ αλλιως να παιζω καλυτερα στα χαμηλα δλδ σκεψου οτι συντονιζω στα 39-40hz

----------


## Papas00zas

> oxi ενταξει μου αρεσει η μουσικη γενικα κ ακουω σχεδον τα παντα κ ειδικα στο αυτοκινητο μου αρεσουν κομματια ξενα συνιθος που εχουν πολυ μπασο για αυτο εχω στεισει το αυτοκνιητο ετσι κ αλλιως να παιζω καλυτερα στα χαμηλα δλδ σκεψου οτι συντονιζω στα 39-40hz



Έλα σπίτι μου να σου κάνω τζάμπα τεστ!
Εγώ πάντως έχω θορυβώδες αμάξι, αλλά γιατί πρώτον είναι diesel και δεύτερον είναι 30 χρονών. 
Δε χρειάζομαι ηχοσύστημα, αν το γκαζώσω ακούγεται σε όλη τη γειτονιά!!!! :Biggrin:  :Shocked:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Δεν ειναι μονο τα φαναρια φιλε.
> Ειναι και το ολο συστημα απο πισω.
> 
> Για το δικο μου αυτοκινητο κανουν 2500 (στον ακουμπαει βεβαια και λιγο η αντιπροσωπεια...)



Ποιο συστημα;
χρειαζονται τα φαναρια με xenon λαμπες
και ballast δεν χρειαζεται τιποτε αλλο
οσο για αντιπροσωπειες ειναι κλεφ.... και απατεο....
εγω ουτε καρφιτσα δεν αγοραζω απο αυτους 

π.χ κλειδι αυτοκινητου 180Ε αντιπροσωπεια-ebay 20E (προγραμματιζεται αυτοματα)

καθρεπτης ηλεκτρικος θερμαινομενος 450Ε αντιπροσωπεια-καινουργιο απο γερμανια 120Ε

αντλια βενζινης   αντιπροσωπεια 250Ε-μαντρα 60Ε οι δυο(μια περασα και εχω ρεζερβα αλλη μια

σασμαν αντιπροσωπεια 2800Ε χωρις περαστικα μαντρα απο αθηνα 700Ε με τα περαστικα μαζι

ακομη στην αντιπροσωποια πηγαινεις;
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## sv6hmn

γεια σε ολους. να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τα φωτα πορειας. εχει βαλει καποιος λαμπες led; αξιζουν; sku020575_5.jpg

----------


## bchris

> Ποιο συστημα;
> χρειαζονται τα φαναρια με xenon λαμπες
> και ballast δεν χρειαζεται τιποτε αλλο
> οσο για αντιπροσωπειες ειναι κλεφ.... και απατεο....
> εγω ουτε καρφιτσα δεν αγοραζω απο αυτους 
> 
> π.χ κλειδι αυτοκινητου 180Ε αντιπροσωπεια-ebay 20E (προγραμματιζεται αυτοματα)
> 
> καθρεπτης ηλεκτρικος θερμαινομενος 450Ε αντιπροσωπεια-καινουργιο απο γερμανια 120Ε
> ...



Κανεις λαθος φιλε μου δεν ειναι μονο τα φαναρια και τα ballast.
Ειναι και οι καθαριστηρες των φαναριων, 
ειναι και το προγραμμα που πρεπει να μπει στον εγκαφαλο για να ελεγχει τα νεα περιφερειακα.

Τα φαναρια απο πισω εχουν και τα μοτερ(δεν ξερω αν ειναι μοτερ η κανα γυροσκοπικο, αλλα οτι και να ναι) που τα γυρνανε αναλογα με την κλιση/στροφη του οχηματος.

Ειναι επισης και οτι αλλο ηλεκτρικο που πρεπει να αλλαχθει για να αντεχει στις καινουργιες καταναλωσεις.

Και τελος ποιος ξερει τι αλλο πρεπει να αλλαχθει στο αυτοκινητο, που δεν παει καν το μυαλο μου.

Δεν ειναι ποδηλατο να βιδωσεις μια βιδα και να τελειωσεις εκει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Όντως, είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## tao

Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος μας ρώτησε γιατί μπορεί να καίγονται τα xenon του,τώρα έχετε αναπτύξει ένα θέμα κουκουρουκου.
Το ξέρετε ότι το hlektronika.gr είναι πρώτο στης αναζητήσεις στην Google? Αν κάποιος έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημακαι κάνει αναζήτηση στην Google θα εμφανιστεί το site αυτό θα μπει μέσα και θα διαβάζει ότινάνε τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά
Φίλε μου όταν λες ότι σου καίγονται τα xenon τι ακριβός αλλάξεις μετά?
Α) Αλλάζεις λάμπες ?
Β) αλλάξεις μπαλανστ?
Γ) και τα δυο?
Αν σου καίει μόνο τις λάμπες  σημαίνει ότι οι οι λάμπες έχουν πρόβλημα  οπότε ζήτησε του να σου δώσει από Αλή παρτίδαή ότι τα μπαλανστ  του δεν σου βγάζουν τασωστά volt νομίζω 23kv
Αν όχι τότε αλλάζεις τα μπαλανστ
Αν καίγονται και τα 2 πάρε τα λεφτά σου και πήγαινε αλλού

----------


## gourtz

> γεια σε ολους. να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τα φωτα πορειας. εχει βαλει καποιος λαμπες led; αξιζουν; sku020575_5.jpg



οι λαμπες αυτες εχουν παρα πολυ εντυπωσιακο φωτισμο σε ωραιο χρωμα κτλ αλλα ειναι ουσιαστηκα μονο διακοσμιτικες

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Κανεις λαθος φιλε μου δεν ειναι μονο τα φαναρια και τα ballast.
> Ειναι και οι καθαριστηρες των φαναριων, 
> ειναι και το προγραμμα που πρεπει να μπει στον εγκαφαλο για να ελεγχει τα νεα περιφερειακα.
> 
> Τα φαναρια απο πισω εχουν και τα μοτερ(δεν ξερω αν ειναι μοτερ η κανα γυροσκοπικο, αλλα οτι και να ναι) που τα γυρνανε αναλογα με την κλιση/στροφη του οχηματος.
> 
> Ειναι επισης και οτι αλλο ηλεκτρικο που πρεπει να αλλαχθει για να αντεχει στις καινουργιες καταναλωσεις.
> 
> Και τελος ποιος ξερει τι αλλο πρεπει να αλλαχθει στο αυτοκινητο, που δεν παει καν το μυαλο μου.
> ...



καταλαβα εσυ θελεις να το κανεις ΚΙΤ
η καταναλωση ειναι λιγότερη η λαμπα η διπλη ειναι 50/55 watt η κοντα σε αυτες τις τιμες 
τα xenon ειναι 2Χ35WATT και οι νεοτερες 2Χ50WATT οι δυο μονες στα αυτα αναλογα με τα φωτα
αλλα για ασφαλεια βαζεις και ενα ρελε αν θελεις
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> οι λαμπες αυτες εχουν παρα πολυ εντυπωσιακο φωτισμο σε ωραιο χρωμα κτλ αλλα ειναι ουσιαστηκα μονο διακοσμιτικες



εγω στο αμαξι μου εχω λαμπες μονο στα φλας μεσαια και μεγαλη σκαλα μπροστα και ομιχλης μπροστα

ψειρες,ταμπλο οργανων,πλαφονιερες μπροστα και πισω,πορτες,στοπ μεσαια πισω ,ομιχλης,οπισθοπορειας,πορτ μπαγκαζ,πινακιδα
ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ LED SMD
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

[QUOTE=tao;496337]Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος μας ρώτησε γιατί μπορεί να καίγονται τα xenon του,τώρα έχετε αναπτύξει ένα θέμα κουκουρουκου.
Το ξέρετε ότι το hlektronika.gr είναι πρώτο στης αναζητήσεις στην Google? Αν κάποιος έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημακαι κάνει αναζήτηση στην Google θα εμφανιστεί το site αυτό θα μπει μέσα και θα διαβάζει ότινάνε τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά
Φίλε μου όταν λες ότι σου καίγονται τα xenon τι ακριβός αλλάξεις μετά?
Α) Αλλάζεις λάμπες ?

το καλητερο αξιοπιστο συστημα xenon εχουν οι philips σκυλια
και δευτερη osram-sylvania 

π.χ http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-OEM-PHIL...item3cc145d03c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-OEM-PHIL...item3cc145d03c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-HID-...item43a73d2fb4

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Και ενα κιτ που ξεχασα
π.χ.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-9005...item43aa9f4c25

----------


## PCMan

> Και ενα κιτ που ξεχασα
> π.χ.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-9005...item43aa9f4c25



Κάτι μου λέει ότι όλα αυτά είναι μούφα.

Τα δικά μου πάντως είναι osram και δουλεύουν χωρίς πρόβλημα απο το 2001.

----------


## gourtz

> εγω στο αμαξι μου εχω λαμπες μονο στα φλας μεσαια και μεγαλη σκαλα μπροστα και ομιχλης μπροστα
> 
> ψειρες,ταμπλο οργανων,πλαφονιερες μπροστα και πισω,πορτες,στοπ μεσαια πισω ,ομιχλης,οπισθοπορειας,πορτ μπαγκαζ,πινακιδα
> ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ LED SMD
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



 το ξερω φιλε μου ειχα κ εγω τετοιες λαμπιτσες με led απλα οι συγκεκριμενες δεν κανουν για να βλεπεις στο δρομο μονο για ομορφια......

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Είχα βάλει xenon υποτίθεται πατροναρισμένο από το (μεγάλο) συνεργείο σε απλό φανάρι για μεσαία και μεγάλη σκάλα. Μου κάηκε η μεσαία (που σαφώς δούλευε περισσότερο) μία φορά, μου το αντικατέστησαν και το ίδιο έγινε με το νέο λαμπτήρα. Έκτοτε επανήρθα στα κλασικά και βρήκα την υγειά μου χωρίς κερατιάτικά. Πάντως μία περίοδο είχα παρατηρήσει πως όλες οι Mercedes κάποιας ηλικίας (έως μπακατέλες) και όχι οι κορυφαίες είχαν αναβαθμιστεί σε Xeon... Μου είχε προκαλέσει εντύπωση επειδή οι περισσότερες σε τύφλωναν όχι μόνο στο αντίθετο ρεύμα αλλά και ως προπορευόμενο όχημα... Μόδα μάλλον ήταν ένα φεγγάρι!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Είχα βάλει xenon υποτίθεται πατροναρισμένο από το (μεγάλο) συνεργείο σε απλό φανάρι για μεσαία και μεγάλη σκάλα. Μου κάηκε η μεσαία (που σαφώς δούλευε περισσότερο) μία φορά, μου το αντικατέστησαν και το ίδιο έγινε με το νέο λαμπτήρα. Έκτοτε επανήρθα στα κλασικά και βρήκα την υγειά μου χωρίς κερατιάτικά. Πάντως μία περίοδο είχα παρατηρήσει πως όλες οι Mercedes κάποιας ηλικίας (έως μπακατέλες) και όχι οι κορυφαίες είχαν αναβαθμιστεί σε Xeon... Μου είχε προκαλέσει εντύπωση επειδή οι περισσότερες σε τύφλωναν όχι μόνο στο αντίθετο ρεύμα αλλά και ως προπορευόμενο όχημα... Μόδα μάλλον ήταν ένα φεγγάρι!



φυσικα σου καηκαν γιατι επρεπε να αλλαξεις και τα φαναρια που ειναι κατασκευασμενα για xenon και σε απλα φωτα να βαλουμε xenon αυτο ειναι λαθος
και φυσικα η ποιοτητα κατασκευης των xenon λαμπων και των ballast(philips h osram-sylvania)
και τελος η σωστη ρυθμιση των φωτων  απο συνεργειο για να μην τυφλωνοντια οι απεναντι

π.χ για το δικο μου αυτοκινητο sasi w210(e200)
απλα φωτα για λαμπες αλογονου
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-1999-Me...item2ebac2a4db

φωτα για xenon
http://www.ebay.com/itm/00-02-MERCED...item53eb2c8f0b

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

